# Crazy Feeding With Scallops...



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just fed some bay scallops for the 1st time to my piranhas and they went nuts over it,what's your experience on feeding scallops,do you guys feed it to your piranhas?and I just got some other fish fillets that Iam going to try out.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Scallops are too expensive for me to use as fish food.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say that scallops seem to be about my piranhas' favorite food.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

thats sweet arb, but when are you going to make that feeding video of ur monster eleven 10-11" reds


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Scallops is one of the variety foods that I feed my Red's.....I feed them scallops once a week.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Iv never tried scallops.....


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

p's always liked scallops more than fish fillets.. my caribe didnt really like scallops though, but they loved shrimp.. my exodons love scallops


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

I got a few lbs on sale and feed them about scallops about once a day. I freeze them in individual zip lock bags and toss in 3-4. They love them. A few of the big ones can eat a whole small scallop in one bite!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

my p's love that sh*t


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

jiggy said:


> p's always liked scallops more than fish fillets.. my caribe didnt really like scallops though, but they loved shrimp.. my exodons love scallops


Not to derail, but how many and how big are your exodons and in what size tank?

I got 50 from Hollywood a couple weeks ago and put them in a 46 gallon... and the damn things have grown a good quarter inch already!
They are just amazing!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

9 in a 30g.. thinkin bout putting em in a 20 long.. yeh exos grow fast, they eat alot and digest fast, so they can keep eating and eating.. i read something that said exos turn from fry to adults in like 6-8 weeks


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

If anyone that has not tried scallops I recommend anybody to give this food a try,my reds will not stop eating them I just fed them a whole lot and they still want more and they were even fed yesterday alot too.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Hmm..Scallops...That's sounds like a good idea...I'm gonna have to give that a try...Thanks for the suggestion and your experience with it.









((( J2 )))


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I am going tio have to try them. Sounds like they would really like them.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I feed my P's scallops, but they dont seem to like them very much. They will let the scallops hit the sand and then eat them slowly. They are much more enthusiastic when I feed fish or shrimp.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

im gonna pick some up this weekend.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

Northstar said:


> Scallops is one of the variety foods that I feed my Red's.....I feed them scallops once a week.


hmmm i think ive seen this before lol


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Im gonna give scallops a try this weekend. They are definetly gonna be getting bay scallops as sea scallops are triple the price at the grocers.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Haha you've got a lot of people wanting to try scallops. I've never tried it. Although I was at the market today picking up the weekly food for the Ps. I was debating on getting some of those bay scallops but just got the tilapia instead.

They're on the list for next week though


----------

